# S5 upgraden/updaten



## marko (24 Juli 2007)

hallo an alle,
wir haben in der firma die S5 V7.11 zum arbeiten. Jetzt habe ich in Forum gelesen, daß es inzwischen eine S5 V7.23 gibt. Leider kann ich auf den Siemens Seiten nichts über Update entdecken.. Bin ich zu blöd oder gibt es nur eine kostenpflichtige Upgrade ? Die V 7.11 arbeitet unter W2000, die 7.23 unter XP (laut Siemens).
Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben oder mich erleuchten ? (bin wohl keine Leuchte :-D ..)
Grüße
marko


----------



## Ralle (24 Juli 2007)

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob die jemals so im Netz stand? Ein Upgrade von einer V7.1x auf 7.2x gab es so wohl nicht, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Ich hatte mir eine 7.20 von einer neuen PG-CD installiert, die läuft mit der Autorisierung meiner S5/Basis 7.0. Dann noch ein Upgrade auf V7.23 und ein Hotfix 1 dafür.


----------



## Kai (24 Juli 2007)

Ein kostenloses Update gibt es nur für STEP 5 V7.1X auf V7.17:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/7193649

Alle weiteren kostenlosen Updates für STEP 5 findet man hier:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/10805348/133100

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (24 Juli 2007)

Und hier gibt es eine Übersicht der Kompatibilität von STEP 5 mit Windows-Betriebssystemen:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/6002243

Gruß Kai


----------



## marko (24 Juli 2007)

*Kai der Größe*

vielen dank.. wie man sieht bin wirklich keine Leuchte.. 
Aber Du !!!

Danke 
marko


----------

